# المنتديات الخاصة > أخبار تهمك >  دورة في مجال استراتيجية امن المعلومات وكيفية بناؤها تعقد في اسطنبول كوالالمبور جورجيا

## دورة تدريبية

يسر مركز المجد للجودة وتطوير الموارد البشرية بدعوتكم للمشاركة بدورة :
*استراتيجية امن المعلومات وكيفية بناؤها*

*باعتماد من جامعة غرب امريكيا و كليات هارفرد و كامبرج و مانشستر الدوليات للتدريب*
*تاريخ ومكان انعقاد الدورات التدريبية :**تعقد الدورات**بشكل اسبوعي وعلى مدار العام في كل من الاردن و اسطنبول و ماليزيا و دبي والقاهرة وشرم الشيخ و بيروت و المغرب و تونس و لندن والمانيا واندونيسيا و مدريد و برشلونة روما و فينا ولشبونة و فارنا و ستوكهولم و سنغافورا و هونج كونج و سيؤول و كندا و باريس و اثينا و اوسلو و بوخارست و يوغوسلافيا و بكين و تايلند و مومباي و البرازيل.* *ويمكنكم مراسلتنا عبر معلومات الاتصال التالية :**الموقع الالكتروني : www.almjd-hr.com**البريد الالكتروني :**almjdhra@yahoo.com**info@almjd-hr.com** :                   * *جوال واتس اب و فايبر:* 00962795447255*وفيما يلي بقية دورات* *تقنية المعلومات** :**1.* *دورة الادارة الالكترونيه و تحدياتها في القرن الحادي و العشرين*
*2.* *دورة ادارة المعرفه*
*3.* *دورة استراتيجية امن المعلومات وكيفية بناؤها*
*4.* *دورة استراتيجيات أمن الوثائق والمعلومات الإلكترونية*
*5.* *دورة فن التحليل الإحصائي باستخدام** SPSS**6.* *دورة مهارات البحث عن مصادر المعلومات واجراء الدراسات المسحية عبر الانترنت*
*7.* *دورة مهارات وتقنيات البحث في المصادر الإلكترونية والإنترنت*
*8.* *دورة أمن الشبكات اللاسلكية*
*9.* *دورة تقنيات التحليل المتقدم في أمن المعلومات*
*10.* *دورة التحقق والصلاحيات والمراجعة في أمن المعلومات*
*11.* *دورة الجرائم الإلكترونية والأدلة الجنائية الإلكترونية*
*12.* *دورة الإدارة الإلكترونية و مهارات التعامل مع نظم دعم القرار** (DSS)* *والنظم الخبيرة*
*13.* *دورة ادارة المعلومات*
*14.* *دورة نظم المعلومات فى خدمة الإدارة*
*15.* *دورة الإبداع والتميز فى تصميم وبناء نظم المعلومات في مجال التدريب*
*16.* *دورة الأساليب الحديثة فى تكنولوجيا المعلومات ودورها فى دعم المؤسسات*
*17.* *دورة الفكر الحديث فى تطبيقات الحاسب الآلى فى إدارة الأعمال*
*18.* *دورة تحليل وتصميم وإنشاء نظم المعلومات المساندة للإدارة*
*19.* *دورة الحكومة الإلكترونية – الاهمية والاهداف – التطبيقات والأداء*
*20.* *دورة المهارات التقنية الحديثة في المعيار الامني العالمي** ISO* *لامن المعلومات وشبكات الحاسب*
*21.* *دورة ادارة المشاريع باستخدام تكنولوجيا المعلومات*
*22.* *دورة التميز والإبداع في إدارات الدعم الفني** Help Desk*
*23.* *دورة المفاهيم المتقدمة فى كيفية تبادل البيانات الكترونيا** EDI*
*24.* *دورة برنامج المفاهيم الأساسية للحاسب الآلي*
*25.* *دورة فن التعامل مع قواعد البيانات والوصول السريع عبر الإنترنت** Access 2007*
*26.* *دورة التوعية والتعليم والتدريب في أمن المعلومات*
*27.* *دورة معمل اختبار الاختراق*
*28.* *دورة تصميم وإدارة أمن الشبكات وكيفية تأمينها ضد الاختراق*
*29.* *دورة أساسيات التحليل الجنائي الرقمي*
*30.* *دورة مبادئ واساسيات امن المعلومات*
*31.* *دورة الدعم الفني المكتبي المتقدم** (A+)*
*32.* *دورة إدارة نظام التشغيل ويندوز 10*
*33.* *دورة التسويق الإلكتروني ومواقع التواصل الاجتماعي*
*34.* *دورة المبادىء الأساسية للأمن السيبراني*
*35.* *دورة فوتوشوب للمبتدئين*
*36.* *دورة ان ديزاين للمبتدئين*
*37.* *دورة المبادىء الاساسية للامن السيبراني** I*
*38.* *دورة إدارة نظام التشغيل ويندوز 7*
*39.* *دورة اليستريتر للمبتدئين*
*40.* *دورة أمن الشبكات*
*41.* *دورة الأوتوكاد – التصميم الهندسي*
*42.* *دورة التسويق الإلكتروني ومواقع التواصل الاجتماعي*
*43.* *دورة أمن وسرية المعلومات والمستندات والملفات واستخدام الكمبيوتر*
*44.* *دورة إدارة نظام التشغيل ويندوز 10*
*يمكنكم الاطلاع على بقية الدورات التدريبية بمختلف المجالات عند زيارة الموقع الالكتروني :
**www.almjd-hr.com*

----------

